
Ask HN: HN like website for Mathematics? - h3ctic
Great Math related Article Aggregator with wonderful discussions&#x2F;community?
======
a3n
It's a worthy question, and there may well be one.

But I've noticed over the years that, often, when we ask "What is the HN for
XYZ," the answer often turns out to be ... HN.

~~~
h3ctic
Jup, that was my own conclusion as well Reddit has not the same quality and
daily science lacks the community.

------
mindcrime
I don't know of anything that's an exact correspondence, but some things that
are kinda-sorta that, if you squint real hard:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/math/](https://www.reddit.com/r/math/)

[http://www.mathoverflow.net/](http://www.mathoverflow.net/)

[https://math.stackexchange.com/](https://math.stackexchange.com/)

------
Mz
Not all math, all the time, but:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=ColinWright](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=ColinWright)

------
deepsy
You can take a look at
[https://math.stackexchange.com/](https://math.stackexchange.com/)

------
nnn1234
Stack overflow with more fluid discussions could the answer. With a wiki it
would be even more accessible and lively

------
S4M
[http://mathforum.org/](http://mathforum.org/)

